# Ipod install help needed...



## Praetorian1 (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi guys. Got a quick trouble shooting question and was wondering if anyone (caugh) spockcat (cough) might be able to help me out. I went ahead and bought the Blitzsafe adapter from enfig and had an independent installer run the wiring to the Belkin unit just like in the instructions that are linked in Spockats sig. Everything is wired up, but the head unit is not recognizing the ipod when I hit CD or CDX. It says changer not found. Is there something with the "handshake" between the blitzsafe adapter and the head unit that I'm missing? The Blitzsafe connector I got for my (non nav) Touareg is VW/AUX DMX V.5. If anyone can help me out or give me some suggestions I would appreciate it. Thanks a ton!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod install help needed... (Praetorian1)*

Its plugged onto the aux jack in back of the head, instead of unplugging the harness that runs the wiring back to where the cd changer would be...pull th eradio and plug it into the cdx socket after removing that connector..


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Ipod install help needed... (Praetorian1)*

Did he ground the Blitzsafe's black wire?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod install help needed... (spockcat)*

How would I know, I wasnt there......


----------



## Praetorian1 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Ipod install help needed... (spockcat)*

Hey guys. I had them show me everything that he did while the head unit was pulled. The Blitzsafe unit was grounded and it looked like they'd hooked it up correctly. I'm going to go ahead and buy some radio removal tools to double check everything. I can't imagine that it would be anything other than the way it was hooked up or a bum Blitzsafe adapter. i should have just done the #$%& thing myself but I started breaking things up then I tried to pull the panels off 8/. is there an exploded view online of the back of the radio? I thought I remember seeing one on here a while ago. Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Ipod install help needed... (Praetorian1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Praetorian1* »_ is there an exploded view online of the back of the radio? I thought I remember seeing one on here a while ago. Thanks again for your suggestions.

From Spock:


----------



## dsacks (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Ipod install help needed... (mishref)*

isn't that the back of the NAV unit? (he said above he had the NON-nav unit.)
My recollection from installing this myself on a non-nav radio is that the blitzsafe adaptor plugs into the main wiring "plug in the back left corner of the radio -- the instrucitons that came with mine were pretty clear. 


_Modified by dsacks at 12:13 AM 8-31-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Ipod install help needed... (dsacks)*

Remove the main plug holder from the radio. 
Pull the blue plug out of the plug holder. 
Pull the connector (which is for the CD changer) out of the blue plug. 
Insert the Blitzsafe connector into the blue plug. 
Insert the blue plug back into the main holder.
Plug the main plug holder back into the radio.
Ground the Blitzsafe.
Connect an adapter cable from the RCA jacks to the audio device (iPod) and you should have music.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod install help needed... (spockcat)*

...jims slippin...
beat ya up any snowy mountain, just ordered a set of blizzaks...


----------



## dsacks (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Ipod install help needed... (Leweyb)*

Thread hijack -- did you get blizzaks for the factory 18" wheels? In stock size? 
Didn't know these were out yet -- if so, VERY good news! Where did you get them and how much?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod install help needed... (dsacks)*

I got them through porsche for the 19's that I ordewred seperately for the 955


----------



## dsacks (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Ipod install help needed... (Leweyb)*

aah -- that would be one fine ride in the snow with the blizzaks -- even my rwd 911 handles real nicely on snowcovered mountain passes with "real" snowtires installed (michelan alpin pilots)
Thanks


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod install help needed... (dsacks)*

as long as its fast enough to leave spock in the snowdrift....


----------



## vansam (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Ipod install help needed... (Praetorian1)*

Noticed that this posting was from a while back but i'm wondering if you've resolved the issue since i'm experiencing the same problem myself. 
I bought the blitzsafe/belkin cable interface from enfig.com also. basically, I have a single-cd non-nav radio head unit, after I plugged in the blitzsafe adaptor and grounded the black wire to the screw on the back of the unit, the ipod IS being charged but the head unit won't recognize the ipod when i press CDX.
this is the device i bought from enfig.com: http://www.enfig.com/cgi-local...store
i'm wondering if i'm not grounding the wire properly or if this setup doesn't work with the 2005 non-nav unit... i'm assuming since the ipod is getting power that the blue plug is working... 
getting downhearted here... any help will be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod install help needed... (vansam)*

check other thread, i responded there...


----------

